# losi xx-xxt parts



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

does any one know if losi used the front hinge brace of the xxt in any other of the newer trucks or buggys.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

XX, XX-CR, XXT, XXT-CR all used the same brace. Once they went to the XXX line of cars the brace changed.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

theres not much to it, i think i can make a new one . if i can find some plastic the same thickness. i could cut a bar and drill 2 holes.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'll look. Might have a couple of the old plastic ones since I bought aluminum for my trucks at one time.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thats cool let me know if you do.

i have wondered if a evader has matching parts. i know the first evader was modeled off the xxt.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Looked but I couldn't find any, sorry. It's been a long time since I looked but I think a Duratrax one will work.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for trying.


----------

